# Emergency alert options greyed out



## remixedcat (Mar 23, 2020)

How do you override this? Dont wanna be woke up in the middle of the night w an amber alert 5 hours away I cant do anything about as well as storm warnings that end up being a  nothingburger!!


----------



## 1freedude (Mar 25, 2020)

Custom ROM?  Looks like you have to up a level to choose emergency alerts.  Not the notifications level.  Mine is under advanced...after that, just flick to disable all.



Lineage 16


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 25, 2020)

I don't even have that screen.. I'm on 9.0


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 25, 2020)

remixedcat said:


> I don't even have that screen.. I'm on 9.0


Which phone is it your using? I forgot which phone in General Nonsense you said.


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 25, 2020)

Samsung Galaxy s9 plus exynos android 9


----------



## 1freedude (Mar 25, 2020)

Navigate: *Settings*





 > *Connections* > *More connection settings*.
Tap *Wireless Emergency alerts*.
Tap *Settings *(on the right).
Found on a Verizon site.  I wouldn't have thought to go into connection menu


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 25, 2020)

Nope not there


----------



## 1freedude (Mar 25, 2020)

Does your settings drawer have a search function?  I searched alert in mine and this popped up


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## 1freedude (Mar 25, 2020)

OK, try searching emergency or presidential


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Regeneration (Mar 26, 2020)

Look in Messages (SMS) > Settings > Notifications. Also try to disable "Cell Broadcast".


----------



## 1freedude (Mar 26, 2020)

Rooted?  Unlocked bootloader?  Try enabling dev options to see if it "opens up" more settings.  You don't have to be rooted or unlocked to enable dev mode. Tap build number in settings 7 times....shh, that's a secret, don't tell anyone

And finally...install nova launcher.  Drop an activity widget on desktop from cell broadcast category.


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 26, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Look in Messages (SMS) > Settings > Notifications. Also try to disable "Cell Broadcast".


Nothing there for cell broadcast


----------



## Regeneration (Mar 26, 2020)

remixedcat said:


> Nothing there for cell broadcast



More settings > broadcast channels.


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 26, 2020)

Not rooted. Need to be stock for betas



Regeneration said:


> More settings > broadcast channels.


Nothing there either


----------



## 1freedude (Mar 26, 2020)

remixedcat said:


> Not rooted. Need to be stock for betas
> 
> 
> Nothing there either


Wait, betas of what?  You're on pie, the betas are for 10, that uses a different base.  Did you flash a 10 beta over pie, then flash back?


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 26, 2020)

No.. betas for another company.. not os betas


----------



## Itzska (Nov 6, 2020)

Not sure if this will help anyone, but I was having troubles disabling these alerts as well and found the setting to turn them off tucked away in Settings > Apps > Messages

*(I had to enable developer settings before they popped up)*

This is on a Non Rooted Galaxy A71 5G on Android 10


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 6, 2020)

Are you on Android 10?? And ONEUI 2.1


----------



## Itzska (Nov 6, 2020)

remixedcat said:


> Are you on Android 10?? And ONEUI 2.1
> 
> View attachment 174671


Yes I'm on Android 10 and One UI 2.1, strange to see that it's not popping up for you as well. Maybe it's phone model specific rather than firmware specific.

I also double checked and turned off Developer Mode and the option to change the emergency alerts was still were I screenshotted above. So turns out that isn't required.


----------

